
Show HN: An app for urbanite parents with small children - sheraz
http://www.helloaviva.com
======
sheraz
This is a side project the GF and I have been working on the last few months.
We started testing an early web-only prototype this summer and have since put
an app in the app store.

If this app is relevant to you we would love your feedback. It is a very niche
product and probably won't pickup much interest here on HN. I have other
projects for that :-)

